# Homemade 1332 stuff



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Too much time on my hands. lol
Next project: Raising light and converting to LED, dolly.


Thanks for viewing

David


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what do you call that black stuff around the lip there?????????????????? and where do you find it???????????????


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what do you call that black stuff around the lip there?????????????????? and where do you find it???????????????


Looks like vinyl trim seal. Here is a link:Vinyl Edge Trim | eBay

David will have to tell us for sure what that is.

David, that's really cool what you've done with the trim, I'm going to get me some.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what do you call that black stuff around the lip there?????????????????? and where do you find it???????????????


 Moulding, McMaster Carr


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Looks like vinyl trim seal. Here is a link:Vinyl Edge Trim | eBay
> 
> David will have to tell us for sure what that is.
> 
> David, that's really cool what you've done with the trim, I'm going to get me some.


 That the stuff, with metal core


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Your Honda looks hungry for more snow. Neat


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

outside of using e-bay. where can I find it here in the frozen tundra


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> outside of using e-bay. where can I find it here in the frozen tundra


As indicated McMaster Carr
McMaster-Carr rubber trim

Get a caliper and mic out your thickness of metal on your bucket so you get the correct size.

*OR* there is a Grainger off 494 and Portland. Wonder down there and see what they can do for ya.
vinyl edge trim products - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice mods. Soulmate  Looks great. Your list sounds very familiar 
Just finished dolly for mine 1332 and got magnetic dipstick.



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> outside of using e-bay. where can I find it here in the frozen tundra


I used car door edge trim from auto parts store.
Cowles Edge Trim Black T5602: Advance Auto Parts


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> Nice mods. Soulmate  Looks great. Your list sounds very familiar
> Just finished dolly for mine 1332 and got magnetic dipstick.
> 
> 
> ...


 Where do you find magnetic dipsticks?

David


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice Mods David! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good, I see you put led warning lights on your walker.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Some serious machines in the stable I see, I like . 

I'm loving the SS skid shoes.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

david less said:


> Where do you find magnetic dipsticks?
> 
> David


@ Goldplug, part#3023
Here is how it looks, Post #14
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ussion/36689-sitting-idling-2.html#post424098


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

69ariens said:


> Looks good, I see you put led warning lights on your walker.


 Yes, very observant, this Spring I'm installing LEDs for the floods. I gotta say, I love that tractor, it is an incredible pc of engineering and a blast to drive or should I say mow with, even fun mowing at night with the halogens, one of the highlights of my week. 

David


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> As indicated McMaster Carr
> McMaster-Carr rubber trim
> 
> Get a caliper and mic out your thickness of metal on your bucket so you get the correct size.
> ...


 SOOOOOOOOOO sorry there LIFTOFF the cold of the frozen tundra we live in. also has frozen my mind.. did you look into that DRAIN ZIT THERE LIFTOFF.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Following. Looks like a deranged Cyclops or one eyed very Angry Bird...lol. Nice work.


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone

I can be some what anal about customizing my toys. Just like to be different I guess.

David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Necessity is the mother of invention. Custom work takes talent ...and skills.
Cheers

*Modoholism*: illness very often fueled by intense passion for constant inventing or customizing, with a sizeable amount of need for attention to details. Modoholic after exhausts one moves to another subject of interest. Currently there is no cure or treatment for this disease. Support group like this and Admitting you have a problem is the first step...

please to repeat: Hi My name is ___________ and I'm a Modoholic.

It's been __________ days since my last Mod.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's pretty sweet. I like it when custom fabricated things are done well !


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

David,
What's next? I just received an hour meter but have no clue where to mount it. Any thoughts?


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> David,
> What's next? I just received an hour meter but have no clue where to mount it. Any thoughts?


Working on my LED light and electrics to run it, not sure where to mount the elect. box, then gotta start building the "Claude Dolly".

How big of a job do you think it will be replacing the coil?

David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

I just need to ask somebody, who ripped those engines apart. I imagine it is somewhere behind the flywheel, but what else is involved or how much work, I don't know yet, can't be that difficult. .
I bought one of those small project boxes from RadioShack. Thayer have couple different sizes. I as far as placement, I think under the dash/control panel would be good. Hidden.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

ClaudeK said:


> David,
> What's next? I just received an hour meter but have no clue where to mount it. Any thoughts?



Hour meter can be mounted next to the ignition key, its an option for the Canadian honda snowblowers, through dealers. 

Check out this video, the hour meter is shown around 3:30 mark.







the wiring box can be neatly mounted under the control cover










As far as access to ignition coils is considered, the recoil cover comes off easy, I think there are three bolts. On the GX270 motors to take off the flywheel cover you'd have to take off the air intake and may be the bolts that secure the gas tank, that might also be the case with the bigger motors. The flywheel bolt torque is 54.2 lbs so its on there good, it can be taken off by jamming the flywheel with a 2x4 or something equivalent. 

This chart will come in handy when torquing down everything.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

JnC I'm speechless, j/k ...no I'm not.
But Man, that was fast!!!!
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

We don't have that kind of bracket for the meter so I probably will have to make it and mounted between ignition and the rpm lever.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It would be nice if you could make the teeth move side to side so it cuts though the snow. 

Though it looks nice, I would worry about the molding holding in moisture, causing the metal under it to rust out faster?
You shouldn't run into nothing but snow when you blow?
Except for looks are they really needed?

But they do add a nice clean look to it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

ClaudeK said:


> JnC I'm speechless, j/k ...no I'm not.
> But Man, that was fast!!!!
> Thanks so much for your help.



No problem, I am not sure if you'd be fidling with the ignition coil but just to be safe the gap between the ignition coil and flywheel is suppose to be 0.4mm~0.6MM for most Honda/Yamaha snowblowers, may be [email protected] can confirm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

JnC said:


> .... ignition coil but just to be safe the gap between the ignition coil and flywheel is suppose to be 0.4mm~0.6MM for most Honda/Yamaha snowblowers, may be [email protected] can confirm.


The "air gap" between the ignition coil and flywheel varies on the HS928, depending on the serial number. 

For early (K0) models with frame serial number SAZK- or SZAS- :












Later (K1) models with frame serial number: SAWJ- or SAVJ- :









So if the spec is the same, why is there any difference? I think Honda just re-did the shop manual, and some editor decided it was better to list a range of acceptable values, and not use a middle value with a ± symbol.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

[email protected], 
I saw your post in other thread (http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...tas-has-less-charging-power-2.html#post428586), can you enlight us (1332 owners) what is the third coil on your diagram (twin coil) and if it can be use in our application. 
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ClaudeK said:


> [email protected],
> I saw your post in other thread (http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...tas-has-less-charging-power-2.html#post428586), can you enlight us (1332 owners) what is the third coil on your diagram (twin coil) and if it can be use in our application.
> TIA


The larger, twin-coil is for use with the GX390 engine where the application/equipment requires additional electrical power. Combined, the twin coil set-up offers 10A of power. Generally, this is for machines that have on-board electric (12V DC) start and a small battery, as well as need to run a lighting system or other load. In most applications, a different flywheel with multiple magnets is required.

Currently, no USA-market Honda products require the 10A capacity of this design. It is possible some Canada-market, European, or Japan models might. Here in the USA, Honda sells loose GX390 engines with the multiple coils and matching multi-magnet flywheels to OEMs that build construction, AG and road-surface equipment, often machines that have hydraulic pumps (and probably electric start).


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, and this is already what I was able to find by tracing the different part numbers for the coils and doing cross reference with flywheels.
 There is at least 7 different flywheels (3 for electric starter and 4-pull start) then depends from the application there are single, twin or quad charging coils that can only work with specific flywheel. 
With all that in mind, we might be limited to one maybe two models of charging coils that we can use without going into extra expense of changing the flywheel, which would be totally pointless. 
Somehow 31630-ZE2-842 (3A) keeps coming back in the searches  . I also found the other one you mention (for Canadian market 31630-Z5T-W11, with two wires, for batt and light) but I think this one might require different wiring and it's 2.9A. 
Btw, There is like 30 or more possible configurations for just GX390*K1* engine


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> It would be nice if you could make the teeth move side to side so it cuts though the snow.
> 
> Though it looks nice, I would worry about the molding holding in moisture, causing the metal under it to rust out faster?
> You shouldn't run into nothing but snow when you blow?
> ...


 I thought about the moisture thing too, but I feel as long as the powder paint coating isn't scratched and I keep the salt off, I don't thing I'll have a problem.

David


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

So...I'm guessing for a coil change, removing the engine isn't necessary?

david


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

david less said:


> So...I'm guessing for a coil change, removing the engine isn't necessary?
> 
> david


Remove the recoil starter and governor cover. Pull off the flywheel (some special tools/strapwrench or impact required) to expose the coil...


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Remove the recoil starter and governor cover. Pull off the flywheel (some special tools/strapwrench or impact required) to expose the coil...


 Seems pretty straight forward

Thanks

David


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum , David and Claude. Nice machines. Cool mods too!


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Great mods. I am new to the forum, just ordered a 928 and really liked your ss glides. Were the difficult to make?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Drift-King :welcome:


----------

